
Don’t Get Trampled: The Puzzle for “Unicorn” Employees - dforrestwilson1
https://medium.com/positiveslope/dont-get-trampled-the-puzzle-for-unicorn-employees-8f00f33c784f#.f0wytabqv
======
dbg31415
This is a dupe.

Original -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13305066](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13305066)

Best -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13313550](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13313550)

------
mimo777
Victor Lustig approves of your shenanigans.

